# Trolling through the Bay On Sunday



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I took the kids out for a little while yesterday around 2:00. Not on a real fishing excursion, more of a boat ride but a through out a hot pink stretch 25 for giggles. Trolled at about 5 mph at a couple places around the bay.



Trolled along the NW side of the bay near the base and marked fish everywhere...nothing.



Trolled along the S side of the bay along Ft Pickens, again marked tons of fish but no bites.



I'm more of an offshore, bottom fishing guy so I'll concede that I might not know what I'm doing with inshore trolling.



Still a beautiful ride on the water.



Any tips for inshore trolling?


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

We puta full spread out saturday and came up with the same result. I put a post on the inshore reports "kings are still here" we found some kings and bonitos out around the last channel markers and they were only biting on the hot pink 25+. We like you are bottom bumpers when you can get a limit of something!!:banghead We have been trolling in the bay and around the pass and had good results with any stretch 25+ , ribbon fish lure, bonito style lures! put a good mixof colors and depths and you will get some action. good luck!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You were probably marking mullet.


----------

